# Top colors for artificial n plastics



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I plan on doing some jigging and casting misc plastics, spoons, n cranks in the surf and on the sound side for pretty much whatever bites. Reds, flounder, specs, etc. What are the most popular colors in that area?


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I've always had good luck with a red and white mirror lure. You cant go wrong with a buck tail and swimming mullet.


----------

